# Extreme C owners



## fick (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm waiting on an Extreme C and would really enjoy hearing some feedback on how these bikes ride. Anybody have any comments or reports? Thank you, in advance
CP


----------



## crashracer (May 10, 2004)

Bike Snob NYC says:

Alex Colnago says, "our approach for 2008 is [to] upgrade our graphics with most models," and it shows. As usual, Colnago engineers clearly asked themselves the hard questions, like: “How can we make this bike look better?;” “Where is Antonio the Intern with our lunchtime wine?;” and “How far from the thingy that the bars attach to should we put the thingy that the seat attaches to?” Just one look at the Extreme Power shows that they were able to answer all these questions and more.

Now, I didn’t ride the Colnago Extreme Power, but I looked at the Colnago website, which was full of poorly-translated English and a lot of Flash animation. I also rode lots of crappy bikes that were not the Colnago Extreme Power and possessed none of the attributes of the Colnago. Even the name of the bicycle itself told me most of what I needed to know, which is that if you either have or want to produce Extreme Power then this is the bike to ride. So I can say with complete assurance that the carbon fiber construction and layup yielded a frame that was laterally stiff yet vertically compliant. I can also say that this bike climbs like a monkey in a set of crampons, descends like a monkey in a set of crampons being dropped from a helicopter, handles corners like a prostitute, and accelerates like a particle in a particle accelerator that itself is just a tiny particle in a giant particle accelerator. Overall, the effect is like sitting in a caffe in a trendy Milan street while sipping a cappuccino and wearing fabulous clothes yet inexplicably traveling at or close to the speed of light. Pure Italian class.

The Bottom Line

Buy It If: You do the ordering for the entire table at Italian restaurants and regularly send the wine back.
Don’t Buy It If: You don’t want to win races and you’re a loser.


----------



## fick (Jul 30, 2007)

I was sort of hoping to get responses from somebody that actually has ridden an EXTREME C


----------



## crashracer (May 10, 2004)

Most Colnago Extreme C owners like their bikes. In fact, most Colnago owners prefer Colnagos over other brands.


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

I had my Extreme C for 1.5yrs put over 5000 miles on it, I love it. I am ordering a new Ferrari 60th soon  
now I am convert my bike from Dura Ace to Campy Record. will post pic soon


----------



## oldtrackie (Oct 23, 2005)

I've had my Extreme C for about 18 months now. Absolutely love it. I have two C40's which are lovely bikes but the Extreme C surpasses them in nearly all respects. The bike weighs in at just over 14lbs thanks to Hyperon Ultra wheels, a lovely THM Clavicula chainset/carbon rings, AX Lightness Orion brake calipers, Schmolke bars and Syntace F99 stem.


----------



## optimieron (May 27, 2007)

I have had my 2007/2008 Extreme-C for since mid-July and it rides like a dream. It is beatiful and a really smooth ride. The transfer of energy is direct. The frame is stiff, light and provides for a very smooth ride. It took a while to receive and I have only ridden it for one month before I had to head out on business but it is a dream. Email me if you have any questions. The only problem was the experience getting the bike. See my previous posts. I will update the list as soon as I get back with the whole story.

Michael


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

*extreme experience...*

I would definitely concur with optimieron on his comments;
I have had my 2007 Extreme-C since January 2007 and its an excellent ride. I also have a Colnago C50. Both are same size 58cm the way Colnago measures (ie 56 cm c to c seat tube and a 56.3cm c to c top tube). I am 6ft 0in/183cm in height with perhaps slightly longer legs than normal. Previous to that I had a Colnago Dream (version-all alumin with the carbon fork).

I have ridden the Extreme bike a lot this year (approx 5 or 6 rides per week) Most of the year I have been riding the Extreme and switching back to the C50 now and then (still an awesome bike). The Extreme is lighter for sure but thats not such a huge deal to me. The ride characteristic of the Extreme is this; a really smooth solid ride but very responsive and handles beautifully on the flats, climbing and descending. A very balanced and comfortable feel overall. I do much riding on chip and seal type roads and it gives excellent ride on these and then smokes when I get on a section of smooth paved "real road". So yes, I do like my bike! In fact I'm "extremely" pleased with it. I might try out an Extreme Power Colnago next but thats just under "research" status at the moment.


----------



## fick (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks for the comments. I'm really looking forward to getting the frame.


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

campagnoloneutron said:


> I have had my 2007 Extreme-C since January 2007 and its an excellent ride. I also have a Colnago C50.


Thanks for that - I particularly noticed your chip seal comments .. I'm in Belgium, where the roads are, shall we say, rough! 

So, would it be reasonable to assume that you prefer the Extreme C over the C50? I'm looking for a new bike for next year, as an "upgrade" to my beloved CT1, and am tossing up between these two for my longer "event" type rides, hilly centuries etc.

Thanks in advance. PM me if this too off topic.

B


----------



## optimieron (May 27, 2007)

Let us know what you order and your experience as I didn't have the greatest experience with the distributor in North America. It is a long story but nevertheless I did get a great bike.


----------

